# Great Hunt but got a question.



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Was set up perfect yesterday, wind hitting me smack in the face all day long, 20' up in a tree with the stick and string. Around 5:45 had a doe and fawn come in and eat under a acorn tree. 20 minutes later a six point and what I think was another small buck cam in to eat as well. I never saw horns on what I think was a small buck even at 20 yards, but he did take serious aggression to the fawn. He grunted at it and even tried to hit it with his hoof a few times when the fawn got close. I think he was a small buck because of the grunt, and the fact that he was running with the 6 point. The 6 point did have a bigger body than the other buck but not by much. I've never heard a doe grunt like that but I guess its possible for the 6 point to be a 1 year old that found his momma and is still running with her. 
My question is this.. I went the entire hour with deer 20 yards out and not getting busted, they even waked out on the trail I walked in. Then the wind swirled and a deer went into alert mode on me. She only blew one time and everything was out the area at the time. It was a great hunt but being that they were alerted to what was most probably me, should I stay out the area for a while?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I would hunt it when I had a chance and not worry about whether a deer remembers that they smelled a human in that area.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*Busted*

The deer that you mentioned will likely not hesitate long before they are willing to return to the area. If it had been a mature buck or a hog, you'd probably never see them again. Good luck!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't sweat it. We fill feeders all the time and the bucks still come to them.

TH


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

If you were after a big old mature buck you may want to rest it, I would bet young deer were back in there an hour after dark.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

I would start hand feeding some corn every chance you get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

When they put what the nose smells with seeing you is what I would worry about, next time you WILL know. We had a old doe that I thought about bringing out the 22mag on, anytime you saw her around a feeder she would be circling it to get downwind, when she got your wind it was over. On another note in the eve the thrermal currents will bring scent down, in the morn it will go up....


----------

